# Sketchup for Woodworkers.com



## Cannikin (Jan 21, 2009)

Hey guys,

This past weekend I put together a site with tutorials on Sketchup specifically geared towards woodworking. There are plenty of tutorials out there but most of them focus on building a house or something to place in Google Earth. I've got a third one going up today and another 4 or 5 in the works so far. Check it out, let me know what you think, ideas for future tutorials, etc.

http://sketchupforwoodworkers.com

Thanks!
Rob


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

Thanks!!

I need all the help I can get!!!


----------



## Cannikin (Jan 21, 2009)

Hi Dave,

Everything you brought up (except for components) are covered in the new video going up today. 

I didn't want to just drop all of those techniques on people in the getting started tutorial, I thought it would be too much info all at once. I don't worry about the nitty gritty details of selecting and shortcuts just yet so people can get used to building first and how the basic tools work. The simpler techniques (triple-click to select) do work, they're just not the most efficient way to do things. I think it's much easier for a beginner to have something fool-proof to fall back on-"I click the icon that looks like a hand to move my view"-rather than try to remember "hold the mouse wheel and press shift" every time you want to move. And if you never show them the long way then they don't have that fool-proof fall back and frustration sets in when they can't remember they mouse/keyboard combo.

I see it as teaching someone to drive automatic versus a manual transmission. If you teach them automatic first then they can focus on the fundamentals of driving (staying in your lane, steering and braking, using your blinkers). Once that becomes second nature then learning how to drive stick is no big deal - your brain automatically handles all of the other stuff for you and you can focus on how to work the clutch. If you do it the other way around then your brain has what feels like 10 times as much information to absorb all at once.

Components will probably be in the next tutorial. I don't always find them AS useful as everyone wants to believe they are, but they do have their place. Have you used the new dynamic components in 7? Now those are hot. Too bad you can only create your own with Pro.


----------



## Hellaenergy (Mar 2, 2008)

Thanks for the tutorials, Cannikin. Your contribution is appreciated. I like the /4 trick in the second tutorial. Keep em coming.

May I request a tutorial on making a cutting diagram from a model?

Wouldn't it be nice to have a plugin that does that? Something that automatically generates a cutting diagram from a model/project. It would also be nice to extend the "Cost" plugin to compute bdft


----------



## Cannikin (Jan 21, 2009)

There already is a plug-in for this! And it was announced on this very site! 

http://lumberjocks.com/jocks/daltxguy/blog/5143

It's amazing!


----------



## Hellaenergy (Mar 2, 2008)

Wow thanks. There is one reason to use components


----------



## douginaz (Jun 11, 2007)

Cannikin, I for one appreciate the time and trouble you went through to help us beginners in sketchup. I'm not sure I would have tried working with groups, I used groups in cad programs and was not impressed but I can see how useful they can be. The /4 and x4 were sweet  Keep up the good work and know you have a fan here. 
Later, 
Doug in AZ.


----------



## Harley130 (Nov 1, 2008)

Great tutorial Cannikin, I just watched all 3 and they really help explain how to get started.
Keep'em coming.


----------



## douginaz (Jun 11, 2007)

Hey Cannikin, Are you going to do a tutorial on miters and dovetails? Now that would be cool.
Later, 
Doug in AZ.


----------



## azor (Dec 21, 2008)

Rob,

I have enjoyed working with your tutorials. Question: You use Alt to make copies. I do not get the "+" when I have selected the move/copy tool. However, pressing the "Ctrl" button accomplishes that. I am running windows Vista HP and Skecthup version 7.0.8657.

Dick


----------



## Cannikin (Jan 21, 2009)

Doug - Yep, I've got a tutorial planned just for different joints. I have to introduce one or two more tools first, then that one's next!

Dick - That's the first I've heard of that! Usually pressing ctrl on Windows is supposed to enable "auto-folding" which I haven't talked about yet…you get a little icon next to the move tool that looks like two tiny pieces of paper. Does either alt or shift bring up that mode?


----------



## TheKraftsman (May 22, 2008)

Nice tutorials Cannikin. Looking forward to the next one. I've added a link to your site from the Sketchup resource area of my webpage … Thanks for sharing.

The Kraftsman - www.kyserikekraftsman.com


----------



## GFYS (Nov 23, 2008)

This is going to be interesting anyway.


----------



## DonJ (Sep 28, 2008)

Rob,

I would venture to say that most of us are not as well versed in the use of Sketchup as others may tend to be. I've worked through your videos a couple of times and have those moves down pretty well. I understand that you are on a Mac, so an occasional issue is no issue with me. I want to tell you that you are doing an awesome, and appreciated job on getting non users hooked on the program. I've had the program downloaded for a long time, but would give up on it too easily. Once again, thanks for bringing it down to a very understandable level and keep up the good work!!


----------



## Harley130 (Nov 1, 2008)

I watched the video tutorials and had one the great "Ahh Ah" moments when Cannikin explained how to use the dimension tool. I had been working through the tutorial located on Wood.com and was struggling. However, after watching these videos I had a break out event. Below is the results and my current project in process. It is a storage cabinet for the Stanley organizer trays. I have 7 of the shallow ones 6 of the deep ones.


----------



## Cannikin (Jan 21, 2009)

Thanks Don, it means a lot that you say that. Those are my favorite comments from people-they gave up on Sketchup but are going back to it after seeing my tutorials!

Harley - looking good! Now, did you mean the actual Dimension tool (which I haven't covered yet!) or the Tape Measure tool? I think my next tutorial will cover the dimension tool, views and printing.


----------



## Cannikin (Jan 21, 2009)

DaveR - thanks for the correction, I made a note on the site right above the video: http://sketchupforwoodworkers.com/tutorials/2009/01/29/getting-started-part-2/


----------



## Cannikin (Jan 21, 2009)

Newest tutorial is up! http://sketchupforwoodworkers.com/tutorials/2009/02/02/curves-moulding-and-the-outliner/


----------



## GFYS (Nov 23, 2008)

Well Cannikan I can appreciate your ambitions and efforts to provide tutorials concerning the use of sketchup as it might benifit woodworkers. Obviously you are spending substantial amounts of time producing the video presentations. I have a couple of comments. You may gleen from them what you will. 
First the assertion that there is a lack of tutorials on the web that are benificial to woodworking. There are many sources of tutorials applicable to using sketchup for designing woodworking projects. In fact some of the best ones on the web are presented right here on LumberJocks. There is also Design.Click.Build. and Aiden Chopras Sketchup for Dummies and Sketchucation etc. Aside from the initial setup of working templates the tools, functions and navigation on sketchup remains the same whether building a house or a chair. 
Secondly, if you intend to really help woodworkers learn sketchup on any continuing basis, I suggest that you make a weekly proclamation of the existance of your tutorials in big red letters so that everyone can see where your site is and what it's for. I mention this because obviously working daily towards this end isnt enough in lieu of the numerous comments about the long awaited needs from a few people here. DaveR has had tutorials available for months and has spent countless hours voluntarily helping anyone with the program.
To those people I would have to say ..You have not because you ask not. 
Good luck!


----------



## Harley130 (Nov 1, 2008)

Cannikin, yes I meant the tape tool, instead of the dimension tool.


----------



## basset (Feb 2, 2009)

I, for one, am very appreciative of your tutorials. Thank you. They are helping me to get a handle of the tools in Sketch-Up by taking me through them slowly while working on an actual project. Yes, there are other tutorials, but I have found yours to be the most helpful that I've tried.

Harley130-- I love the Stanley organizer tray cabinet from and wonder if it's posted somewhere so that it can be downloaded.


----------



## GFYS (Nov 23, 2008)

basset, are you telling me that you tried the tutorials I mentioned and found them less helpful or in someway less informative then cannikans? Somehow I find that doubtful. If one of you can tell me how to even find the archive to design.click.build. I'll eat a bug.


----------



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

I Second *DaveR* about component usage… it should be (and is for many people) a very basic tool/method as it simplifies the rest of the design/building process. I'll usually make a plane (rectangle/circle/other), make that plane into a component, and the rest would be working inside the component. that way, I never have a problem with interlocking sides/lines with other 'should have been a component' objects. plus, duplicating parts, and modifying them all at the same time by modifying a single component could just not be any easier.

I haven't had a chance to check your videos yet, but I think it's a great idea to help educate people about using sketchup - it's one of my fav. tools in my shop (doesnt make noise, doesnt make dust, and I can use it anywhere anytime).

keep up the good work, and keep an open mind for suggestions/corrections (*DaveR* has been working with sketchup for a while and knows his ways around it)


----------



## GFYS (Nov 23, 2008)

This is the list of lessons and help files by date in the archive for *design. click. build.* NOT inculding the last 2 months which are viewable on the current page. It's so easy a cave man could do it…but you actually have to VIEW the lessons for them to benifit you.

Archive
November 2008
12-Nov - Visit the New Design. Click. Build.
Comments (1) 
08-Nov - Create Back Slats
October 2008
29-Oct - Proportions for Drawers-an Addendum
26-Oct - Proportions for Drawers-One Method
Comments (7) 
14-Oct - Windsor Stool Exercise - Part 2
Comments (2) 
08-Oct - Windsor Stool Exercise - Part 1 (Oct10)
04-Oct - A Curved Rail
Comments (2) 
04-Oct - Scale, Re-size, Re-use Components
September 2008
27-Sep - Another Use For Layers and Scenes
27-Sep - Flatten a Curved Component
20-Sep - Templates and Windsor Chairs
Comments (7) 
13-Sep - From 2D CAD to 3D SketchUp
Comments (2) 
13-Sep - Make a Left-handed Workbench
Comments (1) 
07-Sep - Adding Details to Your Model
06-Sep - A Complex Top Rail on a Fan-back Windsor
Comments (1) 
August 2008
28-Aug - A Shaker Step Stool
22-Aug - Sculpturing a Windsor Seat
Comments (6) 
15-Aug - Lessons on Windsor Chairs
Comments (3) 
07-Aug - Sun, Shade, and SketchUp
Comments (4) 
07-Aug - Components-Changing Axis Alignment
05-Aug - The Cricket Table: Ready for a Cutlist
Comments (4) 
July 2008
31-Jul - The Basics of Using LayOut
23-Jul - A Windsor Bowback Chair
Comments (5) 
20-Jul - Presenting Your Sketches To Your Client
16-Jul - Rustic and Turned Chairs in SketchUp
Comments (2) 
16-Jul - Toolbars and Plugins
Comments (3) 
15-Jul - Adirondack Chair-Placing the Back Slats
Comments (2) 
09-Jul - Deck/Garden Tables of 1×4's
Comments (2) 
03-Jul - CutList Version 4.0
Comments (6) 
02-Jul - Splayed Legs in SketchUp
Comments (9) 
June 2008
30-Jun - Watermarking Your Drawings
Comments (2) 
26-Jun - Miter Joints in SketchUp
Comments (1) 
26-Jun - Working With Materials in SketchUp
19-Jun - More on Creating Styles
Comments (5) 
18-Jun - A Serpentine Chest in SketchUp
Comments (4) 
17-Jun - CutList Revision
Comments (8) 
14-Jun - 3D Basecamp - Google SketchUp 2008
Comments (3) 
12-Jun - A Quick Way to Draw a Chamfer
Comments (2) 
07-Jun - Materials and Cut Lists from your Model
Comments (24) 
07-Jun - Building from a Photo
Comments (2) 
01-Jun - Creating a Style in SketchUp
Comments (2) 
May 2008
31-May - Making, Placing, Centering a Component
Comments (1) 
25-May - Drawing a Pie Crust Table Top
Comments (2) 
21-May - A Towel Rack by SketchUp
Comments (10) 
16-May - Tenon Pegs and Miter Splines
10-May - Another Exercise, Making a Model
Comments (14) 
07-May - A Turned Leg in SketchUp
02-May - Adjusting a Publication's Design to Fit
April 2008
23-Apr - Lessons Learned III
Comments (5) 
19-Apr - An Orthographic Drawing from 3D Model
17-Apr - Drawing a Spiral in SketchUp
09-Apr - Make a Back Panel
Comments (2) 
02-Apr - Placing Slats on an Adirondack Chair
Comments (4) 
02-Apr - A Mortise and Tenon Exercise
Comments (13) 
March 2008
25-Mar - Design a Chest of Drawers
Comments (2) 
18-Mar - Convert and Resize a Chest of Drawers
Comments (3) 
13-Mar - Branding a Cabriole Leg
12-Mar - More Complex Geometry in SketchUp
Comments (3) 
06-Mar - Complex Geometry-Another Approach
Comments (11) 
06-Mar - Lessons Learned - Second SketchUp Series
Comments (2) 
February 2008
28-Feb - Printing from SketchUp
Comments (13) 
26-Feb - Designing an Arts and Crafts Clock
21-Feb - The Second Eight Steps in SketchUp
Comments (7) 
14-Feb - Tea Table Skirt Fix
Comments (8) 
08-Feb - Layers and Scenes
07-Feb - Making Chamfers
January 2008
31-Jan - Thinking About Tomorrow
26-Jan - An Exercise in Control
Comments (5) 
25-Jan - Cabriole Legs and Skirt Tenons
18-Jan - Adding a Knee Block to Cabriole Leg
10-Jan - Applying Carvings to a Tea Table
Comments (4) 
04-Jan - Conceptual Design of Bookcase (in situ)
December 2007
30-Dec - Extending SketchUp's Abilities
Comments (16) 
27-Dec - Will Your Tools Fit in that Tool Case?
Comments (3) 
21-Dec - A Complex Armrest for a Modern Bench
13-Dec - Make a Gumby Leg
Comments (2) 
11-Dec - Joinery At an Angle
Comments (5) 
08-Dec - Personalized Settings in SketchUp-Again
Comments (2) 
06-Dec - Making a Cross-section View
Comments (2) 
November 2007
30-Nov - Personalizing Your SketchUp Settings
Comments (13) 
22-Nov - SketchUp's Companion "Layout" 
Comments (9) 
20-Nov - Components. Components. Components.
Comments (4) 
15-Nov - Re-using/sizing Complex Assemblies
14-Nov - Cabinet Hardware in SketchUp
11-Nov - Concept to Construction
Comments (15) 
09-Nov - The Start of a Huntboard
Comments (2) 
03-Nov - Accurate Spacing of Slats, Pales, Rungs
October 2007
31-Oct - Turning a 2D Sketch Into a 3D Component
Comments (4) 
26-Oct - Build Your Model from a Picture
Comments (2) 
23-Oct - Putting a Radius on the Edges of a Piece
Comments (3) 
19-Oct - Make a Hepplewhite Tapered Leg
12-Oct - Barrel Staves from "Intersecting" 
04-Oct - Adding Finish to Your Model
September 2007
30-Sep - Drawing the Doors on a Bow Front Cabinet
Comments (2) 
28-Sep - Things I Learned Teaching SketchUp
Comments (6) 
21-Sep - From Design Model to Shop Drawings
Comments (3) 
14-Sep - Six Beginning Steps in SketchUp
Comments (2) 
08-Sep - A Shaker Bed Post
Comments (1) 
07-Sep - Animating Your SketchUp Models
August 2007
31-Aug - Hinge Layout
24-Aug - Sorting Out a Difficult Joint
Comments (3) 
17-Aug - Lumber Estimating and Cutting Strategy
11-Aug - Blanket Chest Plinth - Part 2
04-Aug - The Blacker House Brackets
Comments (6) 
04-Aug - Making a Dovetailed Plinth - Part 1
Comments (2) 
July 2007
31-Jul - Drawing a Coped Joint
Comments (6) 
29-Jul - Gary's Round Table Again
Comments (7) 
28-Jul - A Challenging Group Project
Comments (2) 
26-Jul - Gary Rogowski's Round Table
21-Jul - Mahogany Bookcase 3
Comments (2) 
14-Jul - Mahogany Bookcase 2
Comments (2) 
06-Jul - Tips on Solving Problems
June 2007
30-Jun - My Emphasis on Design
Comments (8) 
23-Jun - Resources for SketchUp Components
Comments (2) 
23-Jun - What Angle to Saw?
16-Jun - Designing in SketchUp
Comments (9) 
09-Jun - Workbench by SketchUp
Comments (4) 
04-Jun - Cutting Planes in SketchUp
Comments (1) 
03-Jun - Crown Molding from a CAD File and Weld
02-Jun - Precise Positioning
May 2007
27-May - The Follow Me Panel
18-May - How do you make an Exploded View
Comments (6) 
11-May - Components
Comments (2) 
11-May - Groups and Components
Comments (2) 
11-May - By-products of a Model
09-May - How to Resize Your Model…
09-May - Detailing a Pieced Cornice
08-May - Box Joints, Cabriole Legs, and More
Comments (2) 
02-May - Follow Me and Molding Tutorial
Comments (4) 
02-May - Sketchup Learning Resources
Comments (1) 
01-May - SketchUp Sytem Requirements
April 2007
25-Apr - SketchUp as a Teaching Tool
25-Apr - Personalize Your SketchUp Settings
24-Apr - Drawing Dovetails
Comments (5) 
24-Apr - Meet Bob Babcock
Comments (2) 
20-Apr - Meet Tim Killen
Comments (22) 
19-Apr - Meet Dave Richards
Comments (36) 
09-Apr - Design. Click. Build.
Comments (2)


----------



## GFYS (Nov 23, 2008)

OK I guess I sounded harsh and killed the thread. Sorry for that. I merely wanted to point out that there is substantial aid to those new to sketchup here on LJ and all you have to do is ask and then act on the advice. Proficiency with sketchup like any thing is going to only come with practice and a persons ability varies directly with his desire.


----------



## Beeguy (Jun 11, 2008)

Thank you for taking the time to do this. It has been very helpful.


----------



## odie (Nov 20, 2007)

I'm finding your tutorial very helpful once I downloaded SketchUp 7 instead of trying to use #6 that I had. I'm able to work right along with your lessons with Firefox and SketchUp opened at the same time. Great work … Thank You !


----------



## azor (Dec 21, 2008)

Rob,

I just finished your third tutorial and have increased my knowledge of Sketchup 10 fold. I still have my times when I get different results due to the gotchas, but with practice should get out in front of those. DaveRs tutorials are also a great big help. I think the video approach works the best for me as a startup process. The only thing I would wish for would be to be able to download the whole video so I could startup in the middle during repeat viewings, but what you have provided is quite useful already.

Dick


----------



## Cannikin (Jan 21, 2009)

All the videos are available for download now! You'll see a "download" link in each post under the video player. More info in this post: http://sketchupforwoodworkers.com/tutorials/2009/02/16/all-tutorials-now-available-for-download/


----------



## CodyC (Jan 4, 2009)

Rob,

Thanks for putting all the work in on your site. I'm a visual learner, so videos are always a bonus and I've been wanting to get into sketchup. I didn't realize how quickly you can do things in sketchup until I started watching your videos. I've downloaded all of the videos and they do run much smoother on my local machine rather than streaming, so thanks for that option. I've been checking in for updates often, so keep up the good work and thanks again.


----------



## Harley130 (Nov 1, 2008)

Don't know if this has been posted before, didn't see it above.
For those of you who have purchased the Sketchup for Dummies book, here is the website for all of the tutorial videos for each chapter. Another good source of knowledge: Sketchup For Dummies


----------



## DavidBethune (Feb 9, 2009)

Thank you very much for putting the site up. I have NEVER used Sketch-Up to be honest I never even heard of it till I joined this board.
Anyhow I've watched a couple of yout tutorials so far and I must say you've went to a lot of trouble and time to do those and they are MUCH appreciated.
I'll be an expert in no time..
Thanks again
David Bethune


----------



## rhybeka (Nov 8, 2009)

Rob, just wanted to say thanks for your time and efforts on your page! I found it this weekend and have been reviewing the joints video a few times  I'm still trying to figure out how to get everything level and move things around well enough that they might actually connect (mainly miter joints). Glad this is only on computer and not real wood! btw - also glad to have another mac user in the midst


----------



## Ken90712 (Sep 2, 2009)

Rob great job! I found you on youtube and to my surprise you were a fellow Lumberjock. Pay no never mind to one of those rants above. Your helping alot of people and should feel good when you see 99% positive comments. I have watched all kinds of these videos form all over. Well done. Keep them coming.


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

Very interesting. Thnx for sharing your knowledge and how-to


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

Thanks for posting. I would like to learn Sketchup.

helluvawreck aka Charles
http://woodworkingexpo.wordpress.com


----------



## Ocelot (Mar 6, 2011)

I'm sure the videos are nice, but youtube doesn't work from my computer. Maybe my ISP is throttling me.

I'm learning sketchup right now, so I would watch them if I could, even though video is not my thing.

If you could post them again in a downloadable format, I would download some of them to have a look.

I worked for 20+ years for a CAD company. When I first looked at sketchup, it seemed rather unlike the CAD I was familiar with so I found that I was not able to do anything quickly and left it. (What's with the girl standing near the origin?!) But recently I've come back to it and am making some progress. Still, it took me 2 hours to model one piece of wood in a cradle last night, and I have not yet rounded the corners. I expect my speed will increase greatly as I climb the learning curve.

Since I haven't seen your videos, this is no critisizm of them. Apparently a lot of people like video. I'm just not one of them. I prefer to read news rather than watch video of somebody else reading the news.

For instructions, I perfer magazine-style narative with photos rather than video. That's just me. I don't want to have to keep backing up the video to see the thing that came by too quickly, nor do I want to sit through some drawn-out discussion of something I already know well or are not interested in. I pretty much strongly dislike video instructions. I hated the tax software I had that came with videos of somebody reading info about taxes! Yikes! I can *read myself*!

Sound on my computer has somehow permanetely become disabled. I always kept it muted anyway.

-Paul


----------



## tlynne (Jan 27, 2018)

Which version of sketchup are these tutorials for? All I can find is the online version with Trimble. Most of the tutelage is for Sketchup Make or earlier, anyone know how to get the Make for a Mac?


----------



## ElroyD (Oct 15, 2016)

> Which version of sketchup are these tutorials for? All I can find is the online version with Trimble. Most of the tutelage is for Sketchup Make or earlier, anyone know how to get the Make for a Mac?
> 
> - tlynne


Took me a minute to find it. You can (for now) still download the older versions here: https://www.sketchup.com/download/all

I tried the online version and didn't like it, so I went back to SketchUp Make 2017.


----------

